# Unexpected...



## neonstarz495 (Aug 8, 2011)

Went for a walk in the bush a few hours ago, rolled over an old petrol can and found a baby brown snake underneath!
It really scared me cos' I was just looking for some crickets, so I poked it with a stick and it uncurled itself and slid off into the bushes, I'm going out again tomorrow!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 10, 2011)

Post some pictures!  We love seeing new stuff.  Browns are on my Holy Grail herp list, I'd love to find one in the wild some day.


----------



## neonstarz495 (Aug 20, 2011)

I didn't even have my camera with me, and it slid into the bushes before I could try to catch it.


----------



## JColt (Aug 20, 2011)

neonstarz495 said:


> baby brown snake underneath!


haha, I thought, so what? Then I seen your in Australia. I'd snatched my hand back quickly!


----------



## Shrike (Sep 22, 2011)

I initially reacted the same way...brown snakes are on your holy grail herping list?  Then I saw the locale.  Nice find


----------

